# BMI for Frozen Embryo Transfer



## nazy30 (Jan 25, 2005)

Can anyone advise if you have to be a certain weight for a frozen embryo transfer or do you only need to be a good weight for a full IVF cycle. I am a bit overweight just now and dont know if it is worth enquiring about a FET. I have 7 embryo's frozen. Please advise.
Thanks
Denise


----------



## ambrosine (May 11, 2006)

for nhs, those idiots say yes.....for private no....

This is one of my favourite subjects. 

The nhs are absolubtely idiotic, to think, that BEING overweight, somehow contributes to the lack of "getting pregnant"?  

if that is the case, then there would be no kids in the world, and no people, as i would estimate that over 60%of the world are overweight, whether by a few pounds or a few stones. 

Does that mean that all "overweight or fat" women, cant get pregnant??  nonsense......  Does that mean all slim, and skinny people get pregnant easily? Well if that was the case there would be NO need for IVF.....

you see my point

i AM OVERWEIGHT, and i got pregnant twice naturally, and last time by ivf.....im about 4 stone overweight now, and my doctor says that this has NO reflection on getting pregnant or not. He said, it is the way the NHS control their spending, by picking on a target..

So the NHS will not proceed with IVF if you are not at their charted weight

ITS ALL RUBBISH!!!

lol

ambrosine x.


----------



## nazy30 (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, it will be private treatment, hopefully my clinic will say its ok.
Denise x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi,

I am also waiting to have FET and I feel that I am overweight ( I have put on a stone and a half over the last year, I have found my weight out of control since my surgery and have managed to put on half a stone each op !)

I am really uncomfortable being the weight I am and so I have decided that I will slim down and generally tone up a bit before my FET.  I have been exercising regularly (gently) since new year and have lost half a stone.  I will be having my FET at the beginning of March, my clinic (ninewells) don't seem that fussed about BMI but I feel that if I am happy with my body then I will be mentally stronger for my FET and I am hoping that it will help my chance of success.  However that is my personal  and not based on any science.  I think you will have to what you feel is right for you and as ambrosine says overweight females get pregnant as well as slim ones.

Anyway best wishes for whatever you decide.

Regards

Red


----------



## midwifedee (Jan 2, 2007)

dear Naziy30,
I do not think that it is the BMI at embryo transfer that is too much of a worry but it is the raised BMI when you first meet your GP/Midwife for booking with a positive pregnancy test that will mean that you will have to be booked for hospital delivery, with shared or consultant care, due to being labeled high risk due to raised BMI. If you are able to loose a few pounds now you will benefit from it throughout the pregnancy as the excess weight does increase risks to both you and your baby.

I hope that all goes well for FET 31 0107...

Dee


----------

